
Ask HN: What do you use for notes + reminders + tasks - adrian_pop
Recently, I came to the need of using a Note taking app + reminder + tasks.
I&#x27;ve investigated multiple apps, but none of them does what I need entirely.<p><i>Apple Notes</i>: notes, no tasks or reminders<p><i>Evernote</i>: notes, no tasks or reminders (easy ones)<p><i>OneNote</i>: crashed 5 times before even using it<p><i>Wunderlist</i>: tasks + reminders, but the notes UI is poorly designed<p><i>Notion</i>: cool concept, way too complicated<p><i>Todoist</i>: tasks + reminders, no notes<p>Today I found 1 app that integrates with slack and I can write something like:<p>- &#x2F;remind some task today at 5<p>- &#x2F;remind some other task in 15 minutes
...but there&#x27;s no easy way to get a big picture of what are the current tasks<p>I&#x27;m a heavy keyboard user, any action that would require clicking or scrolling is a loss of time.<p>Here comes my question: what do you use that proved to be useful?
======
sotojuan
Notes:

Apple Notes - it's on every device I use and online, so it has the lowest
friction. I use Apple Notes for grocery lists (using checkboxes), semi-
permanent notes, and sometimes as an inbox of things to process later.

Task Management:

Things ([https://culturedcode.com](https://culturedcode.com)) using the basic
GTD framework. I add things to the Inbox through the day to get them out of my
head. In the morning and when taking a break from work, I process the Inbox
into projects/areas as well as defer them (give them a date to start/do them).
Every Sunday I do a review/braindump of projects or anything still open.

By the way, you can use this GTD method with any tool. I know people who do it
with Apple Reminders.

One extra thing I do at the beginning of each day is pick 3 tasks I absolutely
need to do by the end of the day - a successful day is when I do at least
those 3. I got this idea from Chris Bailey's book "The Productivity Project".

\--

I don't keep "permanent" notes (book notes, personal wiki, etc.). I've tried
before and I never looked at them again nor did they help my memory.

------
arleny
Huge fan of notion. Although I understand why you think its too complicated, I
think it will without a doubt do what you need entirely.

~~~
adrian_pop
Thanks for the suggestion, I'll give it a try again.

------
deepaksurti
Org Mode in Spacemacs. Though I use agenda which is the passive form of
reminders but works for my use case, if you need your org system to remind
you; then this SO post [1] has some useful options, one among which is, on
Emacs > 24, there is notifications!

[1] [https://emacs.stackexchange.com/questions/3844/good-
methods-...](https://emacs.stackexchange.com/questions/3844/good-methods-for-
setting-up-alarms-audio-visual-triggered-by-org-mode-events)

------
ColinWright
I use Zim wiki for notes, with a suitable SOP for making sure things float to
the top when needed. I also have a script that crawls over the pages searching
for "REMIND" lines, and sets reminders.

So in essence, Zim for notes, and a couple of scripts that reads the
underlying pages and takes appropriate actions.

Heavily tailored to be exactly and only what I want, but easily extensible
when needed.

------
amanciero
For reminders and tasks: Google Keep from the Android phone and the Google
Chrome extension.

For Notes: Boostnote plus Dropbox to share the notes between PCs. I used to be
a user of Zim but at the time the lack of Vim keybindings it leds me to look
other Notes tool.

------
sandwhichmole
On iOS, Streaks for daily habit forming and Due for a to-do list with advanced
recurrence rules and nlp for interpreting the timeframe when capturing to-do
items. Use org-mode on spacemacs/emacs if you want a feature rich task planner
and note taker.

~~~
BOOSTERHIDROGEN
Mind sharing how you create advanced recurrence rules in Due ?

~~~
sandwhichmole
Define advanced.

What I had in mind was "Do X on the third Tuesday of every month".

------
timdavila
Just wanted to add my little app as it does all three, as well as habits.

[https://www.nominal.net](https://www.nominal.net)

Let me know if you try it out and have any feedback, it is still pretty young.

------
tomjen3
I don't know what you did to one note, it would have been awesome to use, if I
had discovered it before all my classes were so math heavy they essentially
required notes to be taken in LaTeX. Haven't had it crash on me yet.

~~~
adrian_pop
Just installed it and nothing much. works now, but I really need the reminders

------
ibash
Notion does what you want, and it’s not that complicated.

In notion type “/todo” for a todo list, “/page” for a sub page, and “@remind
<date/time>” for a reminder.

------
quietthrow
Orgmode. It’s awesome. Only problem is mobile support sucks. Beorg app is
trying to change it but it’s UI is ugly AF. It could use some help by a UX
specialist

~~~
mickael-kerjean
For org-mode I made this: [https://github.com/mickael-
kerjean/filestash](https://github.com/mickael-kerjean/filestash) demo:
[https://demo.filestash.app/view/emacs.org?share=orgviewer](https://demo.filestash.app/view/emacs.org?share=orgviewer)

------
davchana
Notes: Google Keep, with tags and sharing. Auto comes and syncs at every apple
android web device, quick sync, minimalistic.

~~~
Witeshadow
Apple sync?

------
LocalMan
Google Keep for notes, recipes, shopping lists on my Ubuntu desktop and my
Android phone.

------
synapse0
Google keep Tags, reminders, checklists, etc

~~~
adrian_pop
How do you do reminders with natural language?

------
altern8
Google Keep, here.

------
KiDD
THINGS!

